# Champions... Ci credete?



## Zenos (19 Gennaio 2020)

7 punti dal 4 posto. Difficile, difficilissimo,ma non impossibile. 
Non possiamo farci sfuggire ancora una volta questa opportunità,abbiamo trovato la quadra con Rebic e Castillejo ma se prendono un raffreddore i ricambi sono da brividi.
Bisogna assolutamente fare qualcosa sul mercato che non sia solamente in ottica risparmio.


----------



## alcyppa (19 Gennaio 2020)

No


----------



## Raryof (19 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> 7 punti dal 4 posto. Difficile, difficilissimo,ma non impossibile.
> Non possiamo farci sfuggire ancora una volta questa opportunità,abbiamo trovato la quadra con Rebic e Castillejo ma se prendono un raffreddore i ricambi sono da brividi.
> Bisogna assolutamente fare qualcosa sul mercato che non sia solamente in ottica risparmio.



No perché non sembrano avere la minima idea di dove andare a parare col mercato.
Finché rimani a 6-7 lunghezze però è tutto in gioco, come nel basket, se la società non capisce che non deve sedersi ora ma dare nuova linfa con Olmo, un nuovo cc e possibilmente qualche rinforzo in prestito allora stiamocene tranquilli tranquilli.
Peccato perché senza coppe potremmo chiudere forte, le altre prima o poi finiranno la birra, stupido non provarci con Ibra.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Gennaio 2020)

No. Abbiamo ancora parecchi limiti eh


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Gennaio 2020)

No, abbiamo giocatori troppo stupidi e scarsi, oltre che una mentalità fragile


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2020)

Impossibile. Siamo troppo scarsi. Ci crederei con un super mercato, cioè con un Ibra in difesa ed uno a centrocampo, forse.


----------



## Mika (19 Gennaio 2020)

No non ci credo alla CL ma inizio a credere nella EL, a dicembre non credevo nemmeno alle EL...


----------



## Solo (19 Gennaio 2020)

Assolutamente no.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Gennaio 2020)

no credo solo all'europa league, il brutto è che sarebbe qualificazione


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> 7 punti dal 4 posto. Difficile, difficilissimo,ma non impossibile.
> Non possiamo farci sfuggire ancora una volta questa opportunità,abbiamo trovato la quadra con Rebic e Castillejo ma se prendono un raffreddore i ricambi sono da brividi.
> Bisogna assolutamente fare qualcosa sul mercato che non sia solamente in ottica risparmio.



Se facciamo bottino pieno con Brescia e Verona e riusciamo almeno a non perdere il derby ci arriviamo.

Io ci credo. Abbiamo fatto 39 punti nel 2017/2018 al ritorno con una squadra senza dubbio più scarsa. Ne basterebbero 6 in più del Milan 2017/2018. Io ci credo.

Il che non significa che sia facile arrivarci, e nemmeno probabile. Ma è possibile.

Nel 2017/2918 dove ora c’è Theo c’era Rodriguez, dove c’è Bennacer c’era Mortovivo, dove c’è Ibra c’era Kalinic/Cutrone. Inoltre non avevamo due esterni che si potessero chiamare tali senza scoppiare a ridere, a differenza di adesso.

Io ci credo.


----------



## uolfetto (19 Gennaio 2020)

ahahah, ancora?


----------



## Maximo (19 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> 7 punti dal 4 posto. Difficile, difficilissimo,ma non impossibile.
> Non possiamo farci sfuggire ancora una volta questa opportunità,abbiamo trovato la quadra con Rebic e Castillejo ma se prendono un raffreddore i ricambi sono da brividi.
> Bisogna assolutamente fare qualcosa sul mercato che non sia solamente in ottica risparmio.



Solo se in questo turno Atalanta e Roma dovessero perdere (altrimenti saremmo a 10 punti dal 4° posto).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Solo se in questo turno Atalanta e Roma dovessero perdere (altrimenti saremmo a 10 punti dal 4° posto).



10 punti con 18 partite.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Gennaio 2020)

no, i nostri dirigenti stanno cercando uno come under e chiedono 40M per paquetà. 
non hanno la minima idea del da farsi e con questa rosa abbinata ad un allenatore scarso non puoi fare 40 punti minimo in un girone.

anche oggi vittoria meritata ma era una partita da tripla.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Gennaio 2020)

Assolutamente no. L'Atalanta sta andando come un treno, non riusciremo mai a prenderla


----------



## Blu71 (19 Gennaio 2020)

No.


----------



## Lambro (19 Gennaio 2020)

No , perchè a meno di clamorosi tracolli l'Atalanta viaggia troppo forte.
Mentre per la E.League siamo in corsa, con molti altri pretendenti come sempre, ma siamo in corsa.


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2020)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Solo se in questo turno Atalanta e Roma dovessero perdere (altrimenti saremmo a 10 punti dal 4° posto).



In attesa degli scontri diretti del girone di ritorno oggi è come se fossimo a meno 8 da Roma e Atalanta, meno 11 se vincono


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Gennaio 2020)

No.
- a questa squadra mancano 4-5 punti per poter sognare
- la rosa é ancora piena di lacuna: Un centrale veloce, una riserva di Theo, 2 esterni da 4-4-2 (ad oggi abbiamo solo Rebic e Castillejo), un centrocampista forte in fase di non-possesso da affiancare a Bennacer
- per noi non ci sono partite semplici. La squadra mentalmente é ancora fragile.

L'EL puo essere un obbiettivo, la CL no, siamo troppo in ritardo (4-5 punti di piu si poteva fare facilmente nel girone d'andata...). La scelta Giampaolo e la non-cessione di Suso pesano troppo.


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Gennaio 2020)

No, la squadra ha ancora troppi difetti che, a quanto pare, il mercato di gennaio non eliminerà.
Quindi penso che l'obiettivo debba essere l'Europa League, anche con i preliminari.
A proposito, qualcuno ricorda/sa se l'accordo di Gazzosa con la Uefa prevede qualcosa per la qualificazione europea in questa stagione?


----------



## diavolo (19 Gennaio 2020)

Non credo neanche alla El.


----------



## UDG (19 Gennaio 2020)

Fino a quando la matematica non lo nega, io ci credo


----------



## overlord (19 Gennaio 2020)

Zero possibilità. Troppi 10 punti su 2 squadre e troppi i nostri limiti.


----------



## Lo Gnu (19 Gennaio 2020)

No, per niente. L'El è fattibilissima se i nostri non vanno in depressione.

Per la Cl abbiamo perso troppi punti con Giampaolo e Lazio ed Atalanta (le altre due che si qualificheranno) non molleranno di un cm fino alla fine.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2020)

No. E non ci crederei manco con 2 giocatori importanti in difesa e metacampo. Non puoi recuperare 10 punti a Dea e Roma.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> 7 punti dal 4 posto. Difficile, difficilissimo,ma non impossibile.
> Non possiamo farci sfuggire ancora una volta questa opportunità,abbiamo trovato la quadra con Rebic e Castillejo ma se prendono un raffreddore i ricambi sono da brividi.
> Bisogna assolutamente fare qualcosa sul mercato che non sia solamente in ottica risparmio.



No.
Servirebbe un miracolo ma quelli li fa solo gattuso.
Nel frattempo però mi godo dio che predica ai suoi ragazzini terribili.


----------



## Lo Gnu (19 Gennaio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No. E non ci crederei manco con 2 giocatori importanti in difesa e metacampo. Non puoi recuperare 10 punti a Dea e Roma.



E Lazio soprattutto che va fortissima quest'anno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> No.
> Servirebbe un miracolo ma quelli li fa solo gattuso.
> Nel frattempo però mi godo dio che predica ai suoi ragazzini terribili.



Se c’è uno che può fare miracoli è zio Zlatan. 

Per me vincerne 14 su 19 non è infattibile, + un paio di pareggi. È molto difficile ma non infattibile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> E Lazio soprattutto che va fortissima quest'anno.



La Lazio non va contata, secondo me sarà lì con Inda e Rube fino alla fine. Per non arrivare in CL dovrebbero fare un girone di ritorno inferiore al nostro girone d’andata.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se c’è uno che può fare miracoli è zio Zlatan.
> 
> Per me vincerne 14 su 19 non è infattibile, + un paio di pareggi. È molto difficile ma non infattibile.



Godiamoci il momento.
Finalmente il milan è stato rivoltato come un calzino.
Vuoi vedere che devo esser grato al gasp e quelle 5 sberle sonanti?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Godiamoci il momento.
> Finalmente il milan è stato rivoltato come un calzino.
> Vuoi vedere che devo esser grato al gasp e quelle 5 sberle sonanti?



Penso anch’io. Senza quella batosta non sarebbe arrivato Ibra. E saremmo ancora qui col poderoso tridente Suso-Piatek-Çalhanoğlu, che tremare il mondo fa.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Penso anch’io. Senza quella batosta non sarebbe arrivato Ibra. E saremmo ancora qui col poderoso tridente Suso-Piatek-Çalhanoğlu, che tremare il mondo fa.



I danni ci dovrebbero pagare, i danni.
Altro che bilancio in rosso, qua l'unica cosa che hanno danneggiato sono i nostri poveri fegati.
Due anni dietro suso e calha sotto punta.


----------



## andre85 (19 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> 7 punti dal 4 posto. Difficile, difficilissimo,ma non impossibile.
> Non possiamo farci sfuggire ancora una volta questa opportunità,abbiamo trovato la quadra con Rebic e Castillejo ma se prendono un raffreddore i ricambi sono da brividi.
> Bisogna assolutamente fare qualcosa sul mercato che non sia solamente in ottica risparmio.



No perche sono 10, no perche' dovremmo fare almeno 45 punti, no perche' non siamo in grado di fare un filotto di partite buone, no perche con le piccole facciano fatica con le grandi figure di m..., no perche' non riusciamo ad arrivarci con 10 punti di vantaggio figurati quanto ne dobbiamo rimontare 10


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

andre85 ha scritto:


> No perche sono 10, no perche' dovremmo fare almeno 45 punti, no perche' non siamo in grado di fare un filotto di partite buone, no perche con le piccole facciano fatica con le grandi figure di m..., no perche' non riusciamo ad arrivarci con 10 punti di vantaggio figurati quanto ne dobbiamo rimontare 10



Ma solo io ricordo i 39 punti del girone di ritorno di due anni fa con un Milan ben più scarso di questo, a livello di uomini?


----------



## Andris (19 Gennaio 2020)

iniziamo ad entrare in zona europa league intanto,poi vediamo se la roma si suicida.


----------



## andre85 (19 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma solo io ricordo i 39 punti del girone di ritorno di due anni fa con un Milan ben più scarso di questo?



e siamo arrivati cmq a 8 punti dalla champions, pensare di entrare in champions con meno di 70 punti e' utopia e a vedere le quote champions degli ultimi anni anche 70 punti e' piuttosto ottimistico


----------



## vannu994 (19 Gennaio 2020)

No


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

andre85 ha scritto:


> e siamo arrivati cmq a 8 punti dalla champions, pensare di entrare in champions come meno di 70 punti e' utopia e a vedere le quote champions degli ultimi anni anche 70 punti e' piuttosto ottimistico



In realtà da quando esiste il campionato a 20 squadre la quarta forza ha quasi sempre fatto meno di 70 punti, tranne in due occasioni: nel 2016/2017 e nel 2017/2018.

Quindi rimangono eccezioni.


----------



## andre85 (19 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma solo io ricordo i 39 punti del girone di ritorno di due anni fa con un Milan ben più scarso di questo, a livello di uomini?



e per chiarire la juve ne ha fatti 48 l inter 46 e la lazio 45, pensare di tenere un ritmo come lo hanno tenuto le suddette squadra, con la squadra che abbiamo lo reputo utopistico


----------



## andre85 (19 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> In realtà da quando esiste il campionato a 20 squadre la quarta forza ha quasi sempre fatto meno di 70 punti, tranne in due occasioni: nel 2016/2017 e nel 2017/2018.
> 
> Quindi rimangono eccezioni.



cioe' da quanto la 4 va in champions, non penso sia una coincidenza, ( ho scritto quota champions non 4 posto)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

andre85 ha scritto:


> cioe' da quanto la 4 va in champions, non penso sia una coincidenza, ( ho scritto quota champions non 4 posto)



Dal 2004/2005 al 2010/2011 la quarta andava in Champions. E parliamo già del campionato a 20 squadre (che nel post-Calciopoli era ai minimi storici).


----------



## andre85 (19 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dal 2004/2005 al 2010/2011 la quarta andava in Champions.



capisco il tuo discorso, ma non prendo molto in cosiderazione i campionati fino al 2010, anche la quota scudetto hai tempi era piu bassa, la juve sono anni ( 4 o 5) che fa almeno 90 punti, che c e una seconda squadra che ne fa almeno 80 ( eccetto l anno scorso 79). fino al 2011 con 80 punti di vinceva il campionato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

andre85 ha scritto:


> capisco il tuo discorso, ma non prendo molto in cosiderazione i campionati fino al 2010, anche la quota scudetto hai tempi era piu bassa, la juve sono anni ( 4 o 5) che fa almeno 90 punti, che c e una seconda squadra che ne fa almeno 80 ( eccetto l anno scorso 79). fino al 2011 con 80 punti di vinceva il campionato



Nel 2005/2006 noi ne facemmo 88 e la Giuve 91, per dire. Gli scudetti a 80 o poco più nel campionato a 20 squadre c’erano in genere quando quella davanti tirava un po’ i remi in barca.


----------



## andre85 (19 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Nel 2005/2006 noi ne facemmo 88 e la Giuve 91, per dire. Gli scudetti a 80 o poco più nel campionato a 20 squadre c’erano in genere quando quella davanti tirava un po’ i remi in barca.



per dire e' l unica eccezione con l inter 85 roma 82, non come gli ultimi anni dove l eccezione e'l anno scorso con il napoli a 79,
quando hai un trend di 10 campionato dove in 8 solo una squadra va oltre gli 80 e sempre 8 su 10 chi vince fa meno di 90 punti. mentre negli ultimi 4, chi vince va sempre oltre i 90, eccezion fatta per l anno scorso una seconda squadra va oltre 80 ( e in un eccezione anche oltre i 90). per me e'chiaro che non si possono comparare


----------



## meteoras1982 (19 Gennaio 2020)

Intanto Roma in vantaggio gol di Under e in questo momento siamo a -10 dal quarto posto, si fa durissima per la Champions.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Intanto Roma in vantaggio gol di Under e in questo momento siamo a -10 dal quarto posto, si fa durissima per la Champions.



Mancano 18 partite.

Ergo.....


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Gennaio 2020)

con qualche strano allineamento astrale potremmo andare in Champions. Io ci credo fino a quando la matematica dirà di no.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

andre85 ha scritto:


> per dire e' l unica eccezione con l inter 85 roma 82, non come gli ultimi anni dove l eccezione e'l anno scorso con il napoli a 79,
> quando hai un trend di 10 campionato dove in 8 solo una squadra va oltre gli 80 e sempre 8 su 10 chi vince fa meno di 90 punti. mentre negli ultimi 4, chi vince va sempre oltre i 90, eccezion fatta per l anno scorso una seconda squadra va oltre 80 ( e in un eccezione anche oltre i 90). per me e'chiaro che non si possono comparare



La quarta non andrà oltre i 70, vedrai. 




Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> con qualche strano allineamento astrale potremmo andare in Champions. Io ci credo fino a quando la matematica dirà di no.



Ecco lo spirito giusto.


----------



## meteoras1982 (19 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Mancano 18 partite.
> 
> Ergo.....





Io ci credo alla Champions.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Io ci credo alla Champions.



Idem.


----------



## Zenos (19 Gennaio 2020)

Io non ho Ben chiaro una cosa però...con il passivo di 140 milioni siamo già condannati a non disputare le coppe come quest'anno?perché a quel punto sarebbe tutto superfluo.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Gennaio 2020)

Ci avrei creduto se i ritmi della 3°-4° e 5° fossero stati quelli dell'anno scorso. Ma Lazio e Atalanta macinano punti e sono inarrivabili, e anche la Roma ha un vantaggio troppo consistente. A meno di drastici cali, arriveremo in Europa League.
Anche perchè, emettendo un attimo da parte l'entusiasmo per la vittoria, ricordiamoci che oggi al 92° eravamo pari contro l'Udinese in casa.


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2020)

E' difficilissimo. Ma finchè c'è Ibra c'è speranza. E non ci sono limiti.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Gennaio 2020)

Vi dirò, non ci credo molto, e sinceramente nemmeno ci proverei. Siamo fragilissimi, abbiamo appena cominciato a carburare, ma siamo ancora incompleti e pieni di scarsoni.

Il rischio è di andare fuori giri cercando disperatamente di arrivarci, facendo ulteriori danni. Cercherei di arrivare alla EL e alla CI, che già mi sembrano traguardi difficilissimi, e punterei a stabilizzare con serietà la squadra per l'anno prossimo.


----------



## uolfetto (19 Gennaio 2020)

2 punti recuperati all'inter! possiamo superarli, crediamoci. con i nuovi giocatori (considerati pipponi fino a 15 giorni fa) tutto è possibile!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ci avrei creduto se i ritmi della 3°-4° e 5° fossero stati quelli dell'anno scorso. Ma Lazio e Atalanta macinano punti e sono inarrivabili, e anche la Roma ha un vantaggio troppo consistente. A meno di drastici cali, arriveremo in Europa League.
> Anche perchè, emettendo un attimo da parte l'entusiasmo per la vittoria, ricordiamoci che oggi al 92° eravamo pari contro l'Udinese in casa.



Quella che ha un ritmo insostenibile è la Lazio. L’Atalanta in proiezione ha 70 punti, 1 in più dello scorso anno. Stessi punti in proiezione della Riomma. Ma non è detto che non calino, potrebbero benissimo finire il campionato a 66/67.

Poi la Lazio non va considerata nemmeno nella lotta CL, basti pensare che per non arrivarci dovrebbero fare meno di 25 punti nel girone girone di ritorno, cioè peggio di noi nel girone di andata. 

La Lazio si giocherà il titolo fino alla fine, è come il Napoli 2017/2018 (non come qualità globale, eh, come “ruolo”).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> 2 punti recuperati all'inter! possiamo superarli, crediamoci. con i nuovi giocatori (considerati pipponi fino a 15 giorni fa) tutto è possibile!



Questa è una banalizzazione voluta.....

Nessuno parla di superare o raggiungere l’Inda, ci vorrebbe un mentecatto. Ma nè la Roma nè l’Atalanta sono l’Inda.


----------



## David Drills (19 Gennaio 2020)

Per andare a fare cosa? Io vorrei andare in Europa League, prendere un buon allenatore e buoni giocatori, e vincerla. Dopo sì che si può tornare in Champions.


----------



## Milo (19 Gennaio 2020)

Per l’Europa League ci crederei sinceramente, la champions non credo, magari con un gran mercato (sempre dopo tutte le cessioni dei cessi che dobbiamo fare)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Per andare a fare cosa? Io vorrei andare in Europa League, prendere un buon allenatore e buoni giocatori, e vincerla. Dopo sì che si può tornare in Champions.



Non l’abbiamo mai vinta nemmeno nella vecchia formula quando si chiamava Coppa UEFA, non è nel nostro DNA. Quella è roba da gobbi e indaisti, che fanno i grossi nell’Europa di Serie B.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Per l’Europa League ci crederei sinceramente, la champions non credo, magari con un gran mercato (sempre dopo tutte le cessioni dei cessi che dobbiamo fare)



Parliamoci chiaramente: non arrivare nemmeno in EL con Theo, Bennacer, Ibra e le defenestrazioni di Suso, Piatek, Chala e Calabria sarebbe un fallimento colossale.


----------



## Milo (19 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Parliamoci chiaramente: non arrivare nemmeno in EL con Theo, Bennacer, Ibra e le defenestrazioni di Suso, Piatek, Chala e Calabria sarebbe un fallimento colossale.



Però un girone è già passato e vinciamo a stendi con un Udinese qualunque, per me è non è così scontato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Però un girone è già passato e vinciamo *a stendi *con un Udinese qualunque, per me è non è così scontato



Sei Andonio Gonde??? 

Scherzo.... vabbè, scherzi a parte, la rosa attuale è sicuramente superiore a quella dello scorso anno e decisamente superiore a quella del 2017/2018 (che praticamente era un aborto made in Mirabello e basta). Perciò non centrare manco l’EL per me sarebbe indecoroso.


----------



## Konrad (19 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Parliamoci chiaramente: non arrivare nemmeno in EL con Theo, Bennacer, Ibra e le defenestrazioni di Suso, Piatek, Chala e Calabria sarebbe un fallimento colossale.



Sono d'accordo con te. Se arrivare in CL è pura fantasia nell'EL dobbiamo crederci eccome. I primi 5 posti sono pressoché assegnati: Juve, Inter, Lazio, Atalanta e Roma. Ma per l'altro posto in EL i nostri competitors sono Cagliari, Parma, Torino, Verona e il Napoli peggiore degli ultimi 10 anni. Sarebbe apocalittico non arrivarci


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Se arrivare in CL è pura fantasia nell'EL dobbiamo crederci eccome. I primi 5 posti sono pressoché assegnati: Juve, Inter, Lazio, Atalanta e Roma. Ma per l'altro posto in EL i nostri competitors sono Cagliari, Parma, Torino, Verona e il Napoli peggiore degli ultimi 10 anni. Sarebbe apocalittico non arrivarci



Già.

Comunque arrivare in CL non sarebbe fantasia, “basterebbe” un miracoloso girone di ritorno da 45 punti, cioè 6 punti in più di quello di due anni fa. 

Speriamo in un ‘99 bis.


----------



## Goro (19 Gennaio 2020)

Forse solo se troveremo tutte squadre senza obiettivi verso la fine del campionato


----------



## hiei87 (19 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quella che ha un ritmo insostenibile è la Lazio. L’Atalanta in proiezione ha 70 punti, 1 in più dello scorso anno. Stessi punti in proiezione della Riomma. Ma non è detto che non calino, potrebbero benissimo finire il campionato a 66/67.
> 
> Poi la Lazio non va considerata nemmeno nella lotta CL, basti pensare che per non arrivarci dovrebbero fare meno di 25 punti nel girone girone di ritorno, cioè peggio di noi nel girone di andata.
> 
> La Lazio si giocherà il titolo fino alla fine, è come il Napoli 2017/2018 (non come qualità globale, eh, come “ruolo”).



Ma anche l'Atalanta vincendo in casa con la Spal andrebbe a 10 punti, e per recuperare 10 punti si deve sperare che loro vadano in crisi e noi si faccia un ritorno quasi da scudetto. Mi sembra impossibile. Poi c'è anche la Roma...


----------



## Milo (19 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sei Andonio Gonde???
> 
> Scherzo.... vabbè, scherzi a parte, la rosa attuale è sicuramente superiore a quella dello scorso anno e decisamente superiore a quella del 2017/2018 (che praticamente era un aborto made in Mirabello e basta). Perciò non centrare manco l’EL per me sarebbe indecoroso.





Lo spero, sarebbe importante arrivare al derby a punteggio pieno.

Considerate però che anche il Napoli prima o poi ripartirà.


----------



## zamp2010 (19 Gennaio 2020)

e una vera lotta vincere tutte e sperare che roma e atalanta perdono. 
Servirebbe un periodo di forma incredible in cui andiamo 7 vittorie consecutivi mentre loro perdono punti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Gennaio 2020)

No.

Io credo che se saremo compatti, arriveremmo settimi.

Il a Napoli ci rimonterá. Ma supereremo in volata Cagliari e Torino, qualificandocimper i preliminari di E.L.

Credo piú alla vittoria della champions da arte dell’Inter quest anno a seguito di una improvvisa squalifica di Dortmund e Barcellona con loro ripescaggio rispetto alla possibile nostra rimonta di 10 punti su Roma e Atalanta.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Gennaio 2020)

Non arriveremo 4i... ma fino a quando avremo la speranza assurda di arrivarci la stagione avrà un senso


----------



## Blu71 (19 Gennaio 2020)

Arrivare in EL è nelle nostre possibilità. Meglio non pensare ad altro.


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Gennaio 2020)

Possiamo avere una chance solo e soltanto se facciamo filotto fino al derby, non lo perdiamo e nel frattempo la Roma perde male il derby entrando in crisi come capita solo nella capitale, vincere gli scontri diretti con entrambe e che le con le coppe l'Atalanta finisca la benzina. Oltre a questo possiamo permetterci 3 sconfitte non una in più...un pò troppe cose devono andare per il verso giusto, giusto provarci sperando che il mercato ci regali ancora un paio di giocatori validi ma non ci spererei troppo.


----------



## unbreakable (19 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> 7 punti dal 4 posto. Difficile, difficilissimo,ma non impossibile.
> Non possiamo farci sfuggire ancora una volta questa opportunità,abbiamo trovato la quadra con Rebic e Castillejo ma se prendono un raffreddore i ricambi sono da brividi.
> Bisogna assolutamente fare qualcosa sul mercato che non sia solamente in ottica risparmio.



Sinceramente no..troppi pochi punti nel girone di andata..se già eri a 5 punti era più fattibile..ibra non basta..cioè poi dovete mettere in conto squalifiche infortuni etc..senza contare che in casa oggi abbiamo sofferto con una squadretta..lasagna okaka andavano al doppio dei nostri difensori..e se si prende un raffreddore castillejo e rebic torniamo a giocare in 9-10..non per essere pessimista ma io do un 15 percento al milan di entrare in Champions..in casa abbiamo juve roma atalanta fuori Lazio napoli inter poi abbiamo una trasferta complicata a genoa con la samp dove sono anni che perdiamo e Firenze non è facile..per il resto le altre le dobbiamo vincere tutte e di queste 8 che io vedo complicate vincere almeno 3..in quel caso potremmo avere chanches


----------



## DMC (19 Gennaio 2020)

Purtroppo no, le prime tre fanno un campionato a parte, l'Atalanta e' piu' forte di noi e la Roma ha 10 punti in piu'.

Poi oh...felice di sbagliarmi a Maggio.


----------



## Pitermilanista (19 Gennaio 2020)

A parte i dieci punti di ritardo, ci sono le partite che vediamo. Oggi siamo stati presi a pallonate dall'Udinese (squadra in piena lotta retrocessione fino a tre giornate fa) per 60 minuti, umiliati tecnicamente, tatticamente e fisicamente. Ce ne avrebbero potuto e dovuti fare 3 o 4 con estrema semplicità. 
Vinciamo le partite per miracolo, quando le vinciamo, e dovremmo recuperare 10 punti a due squadre nettamente superiori a noi per gioco e organico? Ma per favore.


----------



## Freddiedevil (20 Gennaio 2020)

Al momento io non ci credo, bisognerebbe fare veramente il girone perfetto e bisognerebbe vincere entrambi gli scontri diretti con Roma e Atalanta. Però sta squadra può lottare.
Pensiamo a macinare punti su punti, intanto vincere le prossime e magari pareggiare il derby. Se arriviamo prima del tour de force (quando avremo Napoli, Juve, Lazio e Roma in 5 partite) ad avere "solo" 4/5 punti di svantaggio allora potremo crederci. 
Noi dobbiamo pensare partita per partita e soprattutto é essenziale che lo facciano i ragazzi. Per cui intanto bisogna andare a Brescia a vincere.


----------



## Beppe85 (20 Gennaio 2020)

Io ci ho sempre creduto e continuo a farlo. Certo non basta la vittoria di oggi e dobbiamo sperare in un bel calo della roma e dell'atalanta (che però saranno impegnate in europa... magari soffriranno la stanchezza di certi viaggi) ma se iniziassimo a vincerne tante di fila... potremmo farcela.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> 7 punti dal 4 posto. Difficile, difficilissimo,ma non impossibile.
> Non possiamo farci sfuggire ancora una volta questa opportunità,abbiamo trovato la quadra con Rebic e Castillejo ma se prendono un raffreddore i ricambi sono da brividi.
> Bisogna assolutamente fare qualcosa sul mercato che non sia solamente in ottica risparmio.



Crediamoci per non andare 4 mesi in depressione, ma lasciamo perdere la CL


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> 7 punti dal 4 posto. Difficile, difficilissimo,ma non impossibile.
> Non possiamo farci sfuggire ancora una volta questa opportunità,abbiamo trovato la quadra con Rebic e Castillejo ma se prendono un raffreddore i ricambi sono da brividi.
> Bisogna assolutamente fare qualcosa sul mercato che non sia solamente in ottica risparmio.



Ma per favore dai...il 6° posto è il nostro obbiettivo..e provarci (lì si) in coppa italia per alzare un trofeo e tornare a giocare la supercoppa


----------



## pazzomania (20 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> 7 punti dal 4 posto. Difficile, difficilissimo,ma non impossibile.
> Non possiamo farci sfuggire ancora una volta questa opportunità,abbiamo trovato la quadra con Rebic e Castillejo ma se prendono un raffreddore i ricambi sono da brividi.
> Bisogna assolutamente fare qualcosa sul mercato che non sia solamente in ottica risparmio.



Lasciamo perdere la CL...


----------



## Manue (20 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> 7 punti dal 4 posto. Difficile, difficilissimo,ma non impossibile.
> Non possiamo farci sfuggire ancora una volta questa opportunità,abbiamo trovato la quadra con Rebic e Castillejo ma se prendono un raffreddore i ricambi sono da brividi.
> Bisogna assolutamente fare qualcosa sul mercato che non sia solamente in ottica risparmio.



Ma va, 
neanche per sogno.
E i punti sono 10.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Gennaio 2020)

Adesso comunque non ha senso parlarne. Riparliamone tra sette/otto partite.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> 7 punti dal 4 posto. Difficile, difficilissimo,ma non impossibile.
> Non possiamo farci sfuggire ancora una volta questa opportunità,abbiamo trovato la quadra con Rebic e Castillejo ma se prendono un raffreddore i ricambi sono da brividi.
> Bisogna assolutamente fare qualcosa sul mercato che non sia solamente in ottica risparmio.



impossibile crederci. Anche ieri nella vittoria sono emersi diversi problemi che difficilmente verranno colmati. Ieri abbiamo incontrato una squadra in buona forma e l'abbiamo vinta quasi per puro caso. 

Attualmente non siamo minimamente nemmeno avvicinabili a squadre che lottano veramente per la Champions come l'Atalanta, Lazio e Inter


----------



## bmb (20 Gennaio 2020)

Ne riparliamo solo dopo aver fatto 6 punti prima del derby.


----------



## Zenos (20 Gennaio 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> impossibile crederci. Anche ieri nella vittoria sono emersi diversi problemi che difficilmente verranno colmati. Ieri abbiamo incontrato una squadra in buona forma e l'abbiamo vinta quasi per puro caso.
> 
> Attualmente non siamo minimamente nemmeno avvicinabili a squadre che lottano veramente per la Champions come l'Atalanta, Lazio e Inter



In realtà dobbiamo guardare solo Roma e Atalanta. Inter e Lazio sono irraggiungibili,ma il 4 posto ripeto,se pur difficile,non lo vedo impossibile. I miracoli a volte accadono,incrociamo tutto il possibile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Gennaio 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ne riparliamo solo dopo aver fatto 6 punti prima del derby.



Lo scrivevo proprio ieri. Occorre fare bottino pieno prima del derby e riuscire almeno a non perdere con l’Inda.

Se facciamo sette punti tra Brescia, Verona e Inda possiamo farcela.



Zenos ha scritto:


> In realtà dobbiamo guardare solo Roma e Atalanta. Inter e Lazio sono irraggiungibili,ma il 4 posto ripeto,se pur difficile,non lo vedo impossibile. I miracoli a volte accadono,incrociamo tutto il possibile.



Mancano 18 partite alla fine del campionato. Per farcela dovremmo vincerne 13 e pareggiarne un paio. Mica robetta.

Però è possibile, anche se molto difficile. Dipenderà molto anche dall’impatto di Ibra, ci serviranno anche i suoi goal. Dovrà farcene vincere parecchie.


----------



## Zenos (20 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lo scrivevo proprio ieri. Occorre fare bottino pieno prima del derby e riuscire almeno a non perdere con l’Inda.
> 
> Se facciamo sette punti tra Brescia, Verona e Inda possiamo farcela.
> 
> ...



Io penso manchi qualcosa in mediana e al fianco di Ibra. Qualcosa che possa fare buon filtri (baka/Can) e qualcuno più pronto di Leao (Olmo?)


----------



## Gunnar67 (20 Gennaio 2020)

NO.


----------



## Giangy (20 Gennaio 2020)

Mai creduto alla Champions, purtroppo la squadra è questa, già da fine mercato estivo scorso, avevo già perplessità. L’unico acquisto azzeccato è stato Theo. Leao non è male, ma deve ancora migliorare, ovviamente parlo solo del mercato fatto la scorsa estate. Comunque in questi mesi, non mi aspettavo una netta ripresa delle romane.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Gennaio 2020)

-7 dall’Atalanta, e anche la Roma perderà dei punti per forza di cose. 

Crederci non è nè può essere un optional.

L’ho scritto io per primo durante Milan-Udinese: bottino pieno con Brescia e Verona + almeno un pareggio nel derby. E si rimonta, andare alla fine.

18 partite, 13 vittorie + 2 pareggi e ce la facciamo.


----------



## Zenos (20 Gennaio 2020)

3 punti rosicchiati alla Dea. Non possiamo non provarci.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> 3 punti rosicchiati alla Dea. Non possiamo non provarci.



Hai detto bene.


----------



## David Drills (20 Gennaio 2020)

Dai raga, ne abbiamo presi 5 non a caso. E' impossibile un tracollo del genere e poi fare 45 punti nel girone di ritorno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Gennaio 2020)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Dai raga, ne abbiamo presi 5 non a caso. E' impossibile un tracollo del genere e poi fare 45 punti nel girone di ritorno.



L’anno scorso gliene abbiamo fatti tre in casa loro, nonostante ciò ci hanno recuperato 8 punti. Nulla è impossibile. Ho visto il Milan di Zac vincere lo scudetto del ‘99.

E ho visto il Milan che schierava Rodriguez al posto di Theo, Montolivo al posto di Bennacer e Cutrone/Kalinic al posto di Ibra, con Suso e Chala sulle fasce, fare 39 punti nel girone di ritorno 2017/2018.


----------



## UDG (20 Gennaio 2020)

C'è troppo pessimismo. Un pò di ottimismo cavolo, siamo il Milan! . Io ci crederò fino alla fine. In quanti pensavano che l'Atalanta perdesse in casa contro la Spal?. Impossible is nothing! specialmente se non gioca Suso. Dai crediamoci


----------



## Lambro (20 Gennaio 2020)

Si ma non dobbiamo recuperare solo la dea, c'è la Roma che è sempre a +10.
Ci vorrebbe un giocatore a centrocampo, il Bakayoko del caso, per farci svoltare secondo me.
Sarebbe fondamentale, perchè Kessie è un incapace cronico.
Ecco allora forse potremmo iniziare a pensare un pelo piu' in grande.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Gennaio 2020)

UDG ha scritto:


> C'è troppo pessimismo. Un pò di ottimismo cavolo, siamo il Milan! . Io ci crederò fino alla fine. In quanti pensavano che l'Atalanta perdesse in casa contro la Spal?. Impossible is nothing! specialmente se non gioca Suso. Dai crediamoci



Ci credevamo nel 2017/2018 e ci abbiamo creduto almeno fino a Marzo nonostante un girone d’andata a 25 punti (come quest’anno) e la quarta in classifica che chiuse a 40 punti l’andata (quest’anno a 35) e non dovremmo crederci quest’anno che abbiamo Theo, Bennacer e soprattutto zio Zlatan?

Bah, capire certi ragionamenti non è facile.


----------



## vota DC (20 Gennaio 2020)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Dai raga, ne abbiamo presi 5 non a caso. E' impossibile un tracollo del genere e poi fare 45 punti nel girone di ritorno.


Seedorf esordiente allenatore da una media da retrocessione ci ha portato a una media da terzo posto. Molto dipende dal caso. L'Atalanta che perde contro l'ultima in classifica è un buon segno.
Ricordiamoci che il calcio di adesso è dominato dalla Juventus con tutti zerbini che si scansano e un Ibrahimovic che si regge in piedi è come uno che si ritrova scongelato nella società di demolition man!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Gennaio 2020)

Ci si doveva provare anche se fossero 10. 
Ma il punto è che prima bisogna trovare continuità allora il traguardo sarà alla portata, non impossibile. Se no potremo finire anche a più di 10 punti di distacco, altro che rimonta.


----------



## Davidoff (21 Gennaio 2020)

Per arrivare quarti dovremmo fare 45 punti nel girone di ritorno, in pratica una media-scudetto...per me è impossibile purtroppo. Se avessimo anche solo 4-5 punti in più sarebbe diverso, ma così finiremo per logorarci a furia di rincorrere. Per come è iniziata la stagione non sarebbe male un sesto posto.

In più nessuno ne parla, ma se anche facessimo il miracolo di arrivare quarti avremo un altro rosso di bilancio abnorme, chi lo dice che non verremmo squalificati?


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Gennaio 2020)

La Champions sarà ad almeno 70 punti, vuol dire dover fare 14 vittorie nelle prossime 18. Praticamente come ha già detto qualcuno un passo da squadra che lotta per lo scudetto.
Purtroppo è molto difficile, non impossibile ma davvero difficile.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Gennaio 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Champions sarà ad almeno 70 punti, vuol dire dover fare 14 vittorie nelle prossime 18. Praticamente come ha già detto qualcuno un passo da squadra che lotta per lo scudetto.
> Purtroppo è molto difficile, non impossibile ma davvero difficile.



Esatto.

Impossibile non lo è per nessuno fino a matematica condanna, ma non credo proprio che abbiamo in canna 40/45 punti da qui alla fine.


----------



## Zenos (21 Gennaio 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Per arrivare quarti dovremmo fare 45 punti nel girone di ritorno, in pratica una media-scudetto...per me è impossibile purtroppo. Se avessimo anche solo 4-5 punti in più sarebbe diverso, ma così finiremo per logorarci a furia di rincorrere. Per come è iniziata la stagione non sarebbe male un sesto posto.
> 
> In più nessuno ne parla, ma se anche facessimo il miracolo di arrivare quarti avremo un altro rosso di bilancio abnorme, chi lo dice che non verremmo squalificati?



Infatti questo è il mio grosso dubbio.Con il passivo che ci ritroviamo la condanna è quasi certa.


----------



## vota DC (21 Gennaio 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Champions sarà ad almeno 70 punti, vuol dire dover fare 14 vittorie nelle prossime 18. Praticamente come ha già detto qualcuno un passo da squadra che lotta per lo scudetto.
> Purtroppo è molto difficile, non impossibile ma davvero difficile.


Roma e Atalanta dovrebbero vincere la metà delle partite giocate e pareggiarne un quarto per ottenere 70 punti.


----------



## EmmePi (21 Gennaio 2020)

Io non credo nei miracoli... ma credo in Zatlan!

Con qualche accorgimento: un paio di buoni innesti (Olmo - Carrasco) magari un centrocampista alla Baka. 
Con la vendita o quantomeno l'accantonamento certo in panchina di 2/3 pippe conclamate (Suso-Chala-Kessiè) e l'allenatore "Zatlan" (Pioli è un fantasma ora) che spinge per vincerle le partite, allora il sogno potrebbe concretizzarsi.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Impossibile non lo è per nessuno fino a matematica condanna, ma non credo proprio che abbiamo in canna 40/45 punti da qui alla fine.



Anche con 40 non andresti, ergo o Roma e Dea hanno un passo simile al nostro nel girone d’andata oppure è impossibile. Parlando seriamente non abbiamo possibilità. Neanche mezza.


----------



## Paolino (21 Gennaio 2020)

Arriviamo 4° o 5°.


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Gennaio 2020)

11 pagine di topic, seriamente?
Siamo a 10 punti dalla Roma, oltre a questa c'è l'Atalanta davanti a noi.
L'obiettivo è il sesto posto, sperando che il Napoli non si svegli. Per la Champions servirebbero un paio di miracoli, come minimo.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Gennaio 2020)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> 11 pagine di topic, seriamente?
> Siamo a 10 punti dalla Roma, oltre a questa c'è l'Atalanta davanti a noi.
> L'obiettivo è il sesto posto, sperando che il Napoli non si svegli. Per la Champions servirebbero un paio di miracoli, come minimo.



Ne servirebbero 3.

Nostro, Atalanta e Roma


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> 7 punti dal 4 posto. Difficile, difficilissimo,ma non impossibile.
> Non possiamo farci sfuggire ancora una volta questa opportunità,abbiamo trovato la quadra con Rebic e Castillejo ma se prendono un raffreddore i ricambi sono da brividi.
> Bisogna assolutamente fare qualcosa sul mercato che non sia solamente in ottica risparmio.



veloce veloce un NO sicuro


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Champions sarà ad almeno 70 punti, vuol dire dover fare 14 vittorie nelle prossime 18. Praticamente come ha già detto qualcuno un passo da squadra che lotta per lo scudetto.
> Purtroppo è molto difficile, non impossibile ma davvero difficile.



Infatti. E' irrealistico. Per me sarebbe miracoloso se chiudessimo a 55-60 punti.
Per ipotizzare di andare oltre ci vuole cieca fede.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Io non ho Ben chiaro una cosa però...con il passivo di 140 milioni siamo già condannati a non disputare le coppe come quest'anno?perché a quel punto sarebbe tutto superfluo.



una domanda che, guardacaso, nessun giornalista ha mai fatto alla nostra dirigenza.

stiamo parlando di nulla.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ne servirebbero 3.
> 
> Nostro, Atalanta e Roma



È sufficiente che noi si faccia un girone di ritorno un po’ superiore a quello del 2017/2018 (con una squadra decisamente più forte però, visto che abbiamo Theo per Ritardo, Bennacer per Tontolivo e zio Zlatan per Kalinic/Cutrone) e che Atalanta e Roma facciano leggermente peggio che nel girone d’andata. Non è che se Atalanta e Roma hanno fatto 35 punti allora li faranno per forza anche al ritorno, eh.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti. E' irrealistico. Per me sarebbe miracoloso se chiudessimo a 55-60 punti.
> Per ipotizzare di andare oltre ci vuole cieca fede.



Ragionamento che continuo a non capire, abbiamo fatto più punti con Milan ben più scarsi di questo con gironi di andata paragonabili, e ora con Theo, Bennacer e Ibra dovremmo fare punteggi degni dell’era del tardo Giannino con Seedorf/Inzaghi/Miha.

Boh.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ragionamento che continuo a non capire, abbiamo fatto più punti con Milan ben più scarsi di questo, e ora con Theo, Bennacer e Ibra dovremmo fare punteggi degni dell’eda del tardo Giannino con Seedorf/Inzaghi/Miha.
> 
> Boh.



Quota Champions è tra 65 e 70 punti, quindi bisogna fare tra 40 e 45 punti nel girone di ritorno.

Non li abbiamo fatti nemmeno quando avevamo Ibra nel pieno della sua carriera.

Tu continui a sottovalutare quelle due stagioni che citi. Però per carità, mica ti voglio far cambiare idea. In fondo sperare non costa nulla, è pure giusto sotto tanti aspetti.

Se tuttavia devo ragionarci in modo più logico e obiettivo, è irrealistico pensare di raggiungere il quarto posto, a meno di un girone di ritorno esaltante e praticamente da record nella storia del Milan.

Nell'anno dell'ultimo scudetto, 2010/11, facemmo 42 punti nel girone di ritorno (12 vittorie, 6 pareggi e 1 sconfitta). Per arrivare intorno ai 70 punti ne dovremmo fare altrettanti in pratica. Fai te...

Ad essere proprio ottimista direi che possiamo fare intorno ai 35 punti, dunque chiudere a 60. ma mi riterrei ottimista, ripeto.


----------



## Cataldinho (21 Gennaio 2020)

La matematica dice che è possibile, tuttavia non ci spererei più di tanto senza correttivi dal mercato, e senza il suicidio di altre squadre. Le ultime tre partite sono state positive, ma sono tre vittorie dipese molto dall'entusiasmo, forse dovuto dall'arrivo di ibra, forse dalla messa in panca di alcuni bidoni raccomandati, non saprei, comunque ho la sensazioni che sian vittorie basate più sul momento favorevole che su una solidità acquisita dalla rosa titolare. Ibrahimovic non può essere l'unico punto di riferimento in campo. Lo è sicuramente per il reparto d'attacco, ma non è sufficiente. Serve un centrocampista, non dico forte, ma almeno solido e affidabile, come fu per Bakayoko l'anno scorso. Non si può avere un centrocampista (Bennacer), che corre per due, coprendo i buchi lasciati dall'altro (kessiè) che non fa altro che correre a caso, sperando che il pallone rotoli casualmente sui suoi piedi. Altrimenti sarà sempre una squadra che andrà a singhiozzo, per scarsezza molesta oltre che per inesperienza.
Ovviamente servono un sacco di altre cose, tra cui un terzino destro affidabile e delle riserve, ma prima andrei a sistemare la questione a centrocampo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quota Champions è tra 65 e 70 punti, quindi bisogna fare tra 40 e 45 punti nel girone di ritorno.
> 
> Non li abbiamo fatti nemmeno quando avevamo Ibra nel pieno della sua carriera.
> 
> ...



È molto difficile, senza dubbio. Tuttavia non lo reputo impossibile.

P.s: fare meno di 35 punti nel ritorno invece lo riterrei molto deludente, con l’arrivo di Ibra e la defenestrazione di Calabria, Suso e Piatek.

Abbiamo fatto 35 punti nel ritorno anche con Clarence nel 2013/2014, con un Milan IGNOBILE.

P.s: comunque facemmo 42 punti nel girone di ritorno 2012/2013, e non è che quel Milan fosse molto superiore a questo, eh. Era il Milan che veniva da uno dei più grandi smantellamenti della storia del calcio e che andava in giro così: 4-3-3 Abbiati; Abate, Zapata, Mexes, De Sciglio; Muntari, Montolivo, Nocerino; Boateng, Balotelli, El Shaarawy.

Quindi non solo il Milan dell’ultimo scudo è stato in grado di fare quei punteggi.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È molto difficile, senza dubbio. Tuttavia non lo reputo impossibile.
> 
> P.s: fare meno di 35 punti nel ritorno invece lo riterrei molto deludente, con l’arrivo di Ibra e la defenestrazione di Calabria, Suso e Piatek.
> 
> ...



Ammesso e non concesso che riuscissimo a battere tutte le squadrette , tu ci metti la mano sul fuoco che riusciamo a batter juve, inter, atalanta, roma e lazio?
Io non credo abbiamo fatto un salto in avanti tale da poter vincere tutti o quasi gli scontri diretti.
Considera che fare un girone di ritorno da 42 punti implica avere una media punti da 2.21 punti a gara.
Una media stratosferica, una media scudetto.

Ovviamente ci spero ma sarebbe un miracolo sportivo .


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È molto difficile, senza dubbio. Tuttavia non lo reputo impossibile.
> 
> P.s: fare meno di 35 punti nel ritorno invece lo riterrei molto deludente, con l’arrivo di Ibra e la defenestrazione di Calabria, Suso e Piatek.
> 
> ...



Credo che 42 punti nel girone di ritorno sia il record della storia del Milan nei gironi a 20 squadre. Se non sbaglio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ammesso e non concesso che riuscissimo a battere tutte le squadrette , tu ci metti la mano sul fuoco che riusciamo a batter juve, inter, atalanta, roma e lazio?
> Io non credo abbiamo fatto un salto in avanti tale da poter vincere tutti o quasi gli scontri diretti.
> Considera che fare un girone di ritorno da 42 punti implica avere una media punti da 2.21 punti a gara.
> Una media stratosferica, una media scudetto.
> ...



Come nel 2012/2013. 

Comunque no, non ci metto per nulla la mano sul fuoco, su quelle citate. Però penso che questa squadra su 18 partite rimanenti possa vincerne 13 e pareggiarne due o vincerne 14. Penso quindi che i 41/42 punti siano fattibili, anche se molto difficili.



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Credo che 42 punti nel girone di ritorno sia il record della storia del Milan nei gironi a 20 squadre. Se non sbaglio.



Non sbagli, ma non reputo il Milan 2012/2013 superiore a questo, francamente.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ammesso e non concesso che riuscissimo a battere tutte le squadrette , tu ci metti la mano sul fuoco che riusciamo a batter juve, inter, atalanta, roma e lazio?
> Io non credo abbiamo fatto un salto in avanti tale da poter vincere tutti o quasi gli scontri diretti.
> Considera che fare un girone di ritorno da 42 punti implica avere una media punti da 2.21 punti a gara.
> Una media stratosferica, una media scudetto.
> ...



A te questa sembra una squadra da scudetto???

Siamo seri. Fare 40 punti con questa squadra, nemmeno a fifa20...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A te questa sembra una squadra da scudetto???
> 
> Siamo seri. Fare 40 punti con questa squadra, nemmeno a fifa20...



Non che quella del 2012/2013 fosse chissà cosa eh.

E comunque un girone è diverso da un campionato, nel 2015/2016 l’Inda fece un girone di andata pazzesco, da 40 punti, per poi crollare al ritorno.

Idem noi al primo anno con Montella, chiudemmo il girone d’andata sui 40 punti e al ritorno ne facemmo tipo 23.

In un girone la squadra può ottenere risultati stupefacenti. In un intero campionato invece la cosa si normalizza.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Come nel 2012/2013.
> 
> Comunque no, non ci metto per nulla la mano sul fuoco, su quelle citate. Però penso che questa squadra su 18 partite rimanenti possa vincerne 13 e pareggiarne due o vincerne 14. Penso quindi che i 41/42 punti siano fattibili, anche se molto difficili.
> 
> ...



Ti dirò, se la lazio fosse stata in modalità 'mediocre' ci avrei creduto ma questa lazio fa paura .
Juve e inter le considero imprendibili.
Facciamo quindi la corsa su roma e atalanta. Servirebbe un crollo di entrambe. Sperando gattuso continui coi miracoli al contrario a napoli.
Cambiando discorso e parlando di scudetto , io 20 euro sullo scudetto alla lazio li butto.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A te questa sembra una squadra da scudetto???
> 
> Siamo seri. Fare 40 punti con questa squadra, nemmeno a fifa20...



Assolutamente no.
Faremo un girone di ritorno dignitoso e forse arriveremo sesti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti dirò, se la lazio fosse stata in modalità 'mediocre' ci avrei creduto ma questa lazio fa paura .
> Juve e inter le considero imprendibili.
> Facciamo quindi la corsa su roma e atalanta. Servirebbe un crollo di entrambe. Sperando gattuso continui coi miracoli al contrario a napoli.
> Cambiando discorso e parlando di scudetto , io 20 euro sullo scudetto alla lazio li butto.



Vabbè ma Juve, Inda e Lazio non vanno considerate. La Lazio per avere problemi in chiave CL dovrebbe fare un girone di ritorno inferiore al nostro d’andata.

Per me il Napoli non arriverà nelle coppe, del resto la squadra gioca contro la proprietà, basti vedere la differenza tra i risultati in campionato e in CL (che i giocatori usano per vetrina personale e quindi davano il meglio). 

Per quanto riguarda Roma e Atalanta, si, tocca sperare che rallentino un po’, speriamo bene.

P.s: la Lazio scudettata? Magari. Sarebbe un sogno vederli battere Inter e Juve.


----------



## Jino (21 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no.
> Faremo un girone di ritorno dignitoso e forse arriveremo sesti.



Esatto, detto con grande onestà, se faremo un gran girone di ritorno si può ambire al sesto posto. Andare oltre significherebbe avere una media da scudetto, cosa che salvo un mercato pazzesco, è cosa impossibile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no.
> Faremo un girone di ritorno dignitoso e forse arriveremo sesti.



Sai perché ho speranze? Perché sono quattro anni che facciamo almeno un girone di campionato straordinario.

2016/2017: girone d’andata con Montella 39 punti. Ed era un Milan raccapricciante.

2017/2018: girone di ritorno con Rino 39 punti.

2018/2019: girone di ritorno con Rino 37 punti.

Insomma, sono anni che facciamo un girone in riserva e un altro a mille all’ora, e quei Milan avevano tutti una cosa in comune: un organico inferiore a questo e l’assenza di uomini come Ibra nello spogliatoio.

Diciamo che mi aggrappo a questo.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma Juve, Inda e Lazio non vanno considerate. La Lazio per avere problemi in chiave CL dovrebbe fare un girone di ritorno inferiore al nostro d’andata.
> 
> Per me il Napoli non arriverà nelle coppe, del resto la squadra gioca contro la proprietà, basti vedere la differenza tra i risultati in campionato e in CL (che i giocatori usano per vetrina personale e quindi davano il meglio).
> 
> ...



Se nell'atalanta dovesse saltare il crociato a ilicic e gomez e nella roma a dzeko, pellegrini e smalling ma dopo la chiusura del marcato di riparazione allora potremmo farcela perchè per il quarto posto potrebbero bastare molti meno punti.
Non serve una rimonta ma un crollo verticale di quelle due che ci stanno davanti.
Ti ho citato quei giocatori perchè l'atalanta senza gomez e ilicic vale una fiorentina.
Idem la roma.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Lasciamo perdere dai, persi già troppi punti. Inoltre al momento tutto lascia pensare che la Champions non sarà affatto a una quota bassa come l'anno scorso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se nell'atalanta dovesse saltare il crociato a ilicic e gomez e nella roma a dzeko, pellegrini e smalling ma dopo la chiusura del marcato di riparazione allora potremmo farcela perchè per il quarto posto potrebbero bastare molti meno punti.
> Non serve una rimonta ma un crollo verticale di quelle due che ci stanno davanti.
> Ti ho citato quei giocatori perchè l'atalanta senza gomez e ilicic vale una fiorentina.
> Idem la roma.



Concordo.

Anche se, va detto, hanno fatto un girone di andata da 35 punti, non da 40. Basterebbe che in questo girone di ritorno sbagliassero un paio di partite in più per fare un girone da 30 punti e chiudere a 65 per loro, eh. Anche qualora non saltassero i loro “top player”.



Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Lasciamo perdere dai, persi già troppi punti. Inoltre al momento tutto lascia pensare che la Champions non sarà affatto a una quota bassa come l'anno scorso.



L’anno scorso la quota fu 69, quest’anno se dovesse mantenersi come al girone di andata sarebbe 70. Differenza di un punto.

Tra parentesi, da che esiste il campionato a 20 squadre la quarta ha superato i 70 punti solo in due occasioni.

E questo comprese le annate dal 2004/2005 al 2010/2011, quando il quarto posto garantiva ancora l’accesso CL (accesso che poi venne ristretto alle prime tre, prima di tornare ai quattro posti CL nel campionato 2017/2018).


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Anche se, va detto, hanno fatto un girone di andata da 35 punti, non da 40. Basterebbe che in questo girone di ritorno sbagliassero un paio di partite in più per fare un girone da 30 punti e chiudere a 65 per loro, eh. Anche qualora non saltassero i loro “top player”.



Allora prega che l'atalanta arrivi in finale di champions e la roma in finale di el se proprio non vuoi gufare sulla salute che non è esattamente etico.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Allora prega che l'atalanta arrivi in finale di champions e la roma in finale di el se proprio non vuoi gufare sulla salute che non è esattamente etico.





Che succeda quello che tu hai detto è ancora più difficile di un Milan che arriva quarto nel 2019/2020. 

EDIT: corretto annata.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Che succeda quello che tu hai detto è ancora più difficile di un Milan che arriva quarto nel 2017/2018.



L'equilibrio dell'atalanta è sottile.
Ho visto un pezzo di atalanta-spal senza gomez in campo e con un ilicic non al meglio e non scherzo quando dico che senza quei due la dea vale una fiorentina.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'equilibrio dell'atalanta è sottile.
> Ho visto un pezzo di atalanta-spal senza gomez in campo e con un ilicic non al meglio e non scherzo quando dico che senza quei due la dea vale una fiorentina.



Su questo sono d’accordo. L’ho sempre pensato anche io. 

Mi preoccupa di più la Roma, onestamente.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Anche se, va detto, hanno fatto un girone di andata da 35 punti, non da 40. Basterebbe che in questo girone di ritorno sbagliassero un paio di partite in più per fare un girone da 30 punti e chiudere a 65 per loro, eh. Anche qualora non saltassero i loro “top player”.
> 
> ...



L'anno scorso a noi ne sarebbero serviti 70, con 69 saremmo rimasti fuori per classifica avulsa. Non so se quest'anno la Roma supererà i 70, al momento sembrerebbe di sì...l'Atalanta secondo me no, alla lunga soffriranno l'organico più corto e avranno passaggi a vuoto tipo ieri. Ma siamo a 10 punti di distacco e troppo ballerini in difesa, ci vorrebbe un vero miracolo.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Su questo sono d’accordo. L’ho sempre pensato anche io.
> 
> Mi preoccupa di più la Roma, onestamente.



La piazza calcistica romana è come una donna pre-ciclo : prega che impazzisca.
Scherzi a parte, a questi ritmi è impossibile.
Devono crollare queste due.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso a noi ne sarebbero serviti 70, con 69 saremmo rimasti fuori per classifica avulsa. Non so se quest'anno la Roma supererà i 70, al momento sembrerebbe di sì...l'Atalanta secondo me no, alla lunga soffriranno l'organico più corto e avranno passaggi a vuoto tipo ieri. Ma siamo a 10 punti di distacco e troppo ballerini in difesa, ci vorrebbe un vero miracolo.



Eh si, sarebbe una roba simile allo scudo di Zac. Ho qualche speranza per il fatto che sono anni e anni che facciamo almeno un girone per campionato di alto livello e con organici inferiori, come scrivevo qui 


A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sai perché ho speranze? Perché sono quattro anni che facciamo almeno un girone di campionato straordinario.
> 
> 2016/2017: girone d’andata con Montella 39 punti. Ed era un Milan raccapricciante.
> 
> ...




Solo per questo. Chiaro che è una fiammella molto debole, adesso.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La piazza calcistica romana è come una donna pre-ciclo : prega che impazzisca.
> Scherzi a parte, a questi ritmi è impossibile.
> Devono crollare queste due.



E che ci vada bene, per una volta.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Eh si, sarebbe una roba simile allo scudo di Zac. Ho qualche speranza per il fatto che sono anni e anni che facciamo almeno un girone per campionato di alto livello e con organici inferiori, come scrivevo qui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La fiammella teniamola sempre accesa, altrimenti non seguiremmo neanche più le partite  Comunque, opinione mia, i campionati dal 2004 al 2011 non li penserei molto per le statistiche, all'epoca la serie A era molto più equilibrata, le piccole ti mettevano più in difficoltà di adesso e le squadre in lotta per la Champions perdevano più punti. Bisogna sperare che si inverta la tendenza e che la Spal di ieri sia un'avvisaglia. Il derby di Roma dirà molto, dobbiamo tifare per un trionfo della Lazio con più gol di scarto, che li demoralizzi. Ma i piedi li tengo per terra.


----------



## Raryof (21 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Eh si, sarebbe una roba simile allo scudo di Zac. Ho qualche speranza per il fatto che sono anni e anni che facciamo almeno un girone per campionato di alto livello e con organici inferiori, come scrivevo qui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E' fisiologico fare bene un girone dopo aver fatto pena in quello prima e viceversa, poi c'è da dire che noi non abbiamo mai avuto l'impegno settimanale e dovremmo chiudere forte la stagione al contrario di quelle impegnate in coppa che si sono cuccate o si stanno cuccando pure la coppa Italia.
Alla lunga le altre dovrebbero calare mentre noi dovremmo essere sempre sul pezzo soprattutto fisicamente, purtroppo ci mancano almeno 7 punti facili in più e con quei punti lì staremmo parlando di un quarto posto davvero alla portata, purtroppo le altre hanno avuto vita facile e non sarà semplice mettergli pressione.. c'è da dire che fare qualche colpo di un certo spessore aiuterebbe e non poco.
Con l'attuale rosa e gli attuali titolari per me è mission impossible recuperare quei punti, non lasciamoci trasportare dalle onde di Ibra, servono acquisti e ovviamente cessioni.


----------



## elpacoderoma (26 Gennaio 2020)

Sinceramente è impossibile.
Spero più nella coppa Italia.


----------



## Mika (26 Gennaio 2020)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Sinceramente è impossibile.
> Spero più nella coppa Italia.



E' impossibile anche la Coppa Italia, eliminare la Juventus in doppia gara per noi è impossibile. Anche se strappassimo un pareggio a San Siro poi dovremmo andare all'Allianz Stadium, la Juventus non sbaglia mai due partite di fila. A gara secca magari poteva ripetersi un Doha ma a doppio incontro...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Gennaio 2020)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Sinceramente è impossibile.
> Spero più nella coppa Italia.



Non è impossibile. 12 vittorie in 17 gare sono fattibili, specie dal momento che con Ibra le piccole le batteremo quasi tutte fare 12 vittorie e due pareggi nelle prossime 17 non è improponibile.

Edit: corretti errori di battitura.


----------



## Tobi (26 Gennaio 2020)

Tireremo una linea dopo il Derby. Siamo partiti con un gap notevole. Aver mancato i 3 punti con Sampdoria Sassuolo e Lecce in casa pesa come un macigno. Saremmo stati praticamente a - 2 e con un Ibra in più.....chissà 

E sto praticamente accettando di aver perso punti contro Fiorentina Torino ed Udinese.... 

Certo siamo passati dalla zona rossa alla zona gialla.. serve un miracolo sportivo per raggiungere la zona verde che forse ci farebbe svoltare una volta per tutte


----------



## zamp2010 (26 Gennaio 2020)

dobbiamo continuare questa striscia di vittorie almeno 3/4


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Gennaio 2020)

Ovviamente,per riuscire nell' impresa dobbiamo arrivare all'ultima giornata con almeno 1 punto sull'Atalanta(perché rimarremo sotto con gli scontri diretti pur se vincessimo il ritorno,a meno di un 6-0 da parte nostra!)e dobbiamo arrivarci almeno a pari punti con la Roma ma sempre battendola a San Siro.Dico questo perché al 99% lo scudetto sarà assegnato prima dell' ultima giornata e quindi sia l'Atalanta contro l'Inter che la Roma in casa della fogna torinese prenderanno i 3 punti.


----------



## Pitermilanista (26 Gennaio 2020)

La Roma di stasera mi ha fatto un'impressione pazzesca, dell'Atalanta mi pare non ci sia molto altro da dire.
Direi piuttosto di guardarsi dal Cagliari che oggi si è ripreso, e dal Verona che gioca nettamente meglio di noi e domenica ci potrebbe superare nello scontro diretto. 
Basta guardare le partite (anche vinte, non importa) per capire che questa squadra sgangherata, tenuta insieme con lo sputo e piena di pippe non può arrivare da nessun parte.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> La Roma di stasera mi ha fatto un'impressione pazzesca, dell'Atalanta mi pare non ci sia molto altro da dire.
> Direi piuttosto di guardarsi dal Cagliari che oggi si è ripreso, e dal Verona che gioca nettamente meglio di noi e domenica ci potrebbe superare nello scontro diretto.
> Basta guardare le partite (anche vinte, non importa) per capire che questa squadra sgangherata, tenuta insieme con lo sputo e piena di pippe non può arrivare da nessun parte.



Doveva essere così anche lo scorso anno (dove non c’è stato nessun “suicidio”, visto che il quarto posto è stato a 69 punti e solo due volte nella storia del campionato a 20 squadre si sono superati i 70 punti per il quarto posto), quello prima e quello prima ancora.

Il 2016/2017, il 2017/2018 e il 2018/2019 sono tre campionati che hanno una cosa in comune: in tutti e tre facemmo almeno un girone straordinario. Nel 2016/2017 chiudemmo l’andata a 39 punti, nel 2017/2018 facemmo 39 punti al ritorno e nel 2018/2019 37 sempre al ritorno. Con squadre senza dubbio più scarse di questa, senza nemmeno l’ombra di giocatori come Theo, Bennacer e questo Ibra che sarà pure vicino alla pensione ma vale 45 Piatek.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Gennaio 2020)

Se si può credere in Dio ci si può credere.

Il tifoso miscredente è un paradosso. Un senza fede.


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2020)

Settimana scorsa abbiamo recuperato 3 punti sull'atalanta,questa settimana 2 sulla Roma. Avanti così.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Non ci credo... ma fino a che continuiamo a vincerle tutte...


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Dico la mia. Dobbiamo utilizzare questa stagione in funzione dell' anno prossimo. Capire chi di questa rosa puo' partire e chi restare, senza pensare alla Champions o all ' Europa League. 
Non credo siano recuperabili tutti i punti di svantaggio che abbiamo rispetto alle squadre che ci precedono ma dobbiamo cominciare a costruire la squadra per l' anno che verrà.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Gennaio 2020)

Al primo nostro passo falso ( e capiterà, accidenti se lo farà) la distanza tornerà siderale.

Lasciamo perdere la CL per quest' anno va... per il nostro benessere psicologico.


----------

